# Brushing



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I know V's don't really have a coat that needs brushed but I'm wondering what any of you use to just pull the dead hair off? Kaylee seems to go through stages where she'll start shedding a bunch and then hardly at all.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

I put a pair of rubber gloves on, and stand the girls outside and give them a good stroking. 
Removes all the loose hairs and they love it!! 😃


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I like the hound mitt (like the photo). One side has small rubber bristles, the other side collects the loosened hair. 










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

thank you  I'll have to give that a try. I brush my beagles outside in the fall/spring when they start shedding their coats in preparation for winter/summer but their brush would just scratch Kaylee haha


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I use a "curry glove" that is not dissimilar to the hound glove above. Curry gloves are designed for horses and sold at equestrian supply places. They made of rubber (avoid plastic versions) and have short nibs on both sides that effectively loosen hairs that are soon to shed. 

Curry gloves are very inexpensive and work great.

To finish the job, I use a horse brush to sweep away the loose hair.

These equestrian tools are perfect for Vizslas IMO.

Bill


----------

